# using SSH Tunnel when outside USA



## cellule (Oct 31, 2009)

I will be out of town for a while and I was wondering how could I tell my tivo to use an SSH Tunnel to access US service with it. I usually use hulu.com (from outside USA) using this method, but I can't figure if it's possible to do so with my TiVo. I though about an ad hoc connexion with my laptop (I have both Mac and PC), but I figured there must be another way of telling TiVo to use the tunnel. Any thought?

Thank you.


----------



## cellule (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, 27 views, and no answer. Perhaps my question is not clear. So, I'll rephrase it: how do we tell TiVo to use an already established SSH Tunnel to a server?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I think that if you manually set the default gateway on the TiVo to the address of the tunnel it should work. Of course, it won't work on your home network then.


----------

